# French Macaroon help?!



## hissajen (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello for this past week, I at least tried at least 6 attempts of baking French Macaroons. They all went bad, failed, sometimes edible, some went good but did not come out as it was suppose to. I follow the instructions carefully and all but somewhat they never come out right.

Heres the measurements:_ ( I tried different mesasurements)_

*4 times:*
1/2 cup of almond powder
1 cup of powdered sugar
2 white eggs
5 tablespoon sugar

*2 times:*
1 cup of almond powder
1 1/2 powdered sugar
3 white eggs
3 tablespoon sugar

I grind my own almonds into fine bits then filter them, then mix them well with the powdered sugar, then filter them out once again. After that I separate the egg whites, and start to beat them until they foam then add my 1st tablespoon of sugar, and continued to beat them then add the rest of the sugar. I beat the eggs until they're stiff as most people wrote in their instructions. I then slowly add the almond mixture in the egg whites folding them, the mixture comes out thick, creamy, a bit shiny. I pipe them out into coin size, hit the tray firmly to get the air bubbles out as well flattening them. I let them rest for 45min-1hr 30mins no hard shell. I then read you need to keep them in a well air-conditioned place, so i turned the fan on near the trays. one tray seemed to be dried. I popped them in the oven at 270f but they all turn out bad.

What am I doing wrong? I'm trying to accomplish making macaroons before I go into college. Thank you for reading and responding!


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Not sure how these formulas work, I normally measuring ingredients by weight as it is an accurate measurement. Incorrect measuring is one of the biggest reasons that most baking attempts fail.


----------



## paperimg (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes I am working my way to becoming a Pastry chef. Normally in the baking world you would go with weight when it comes to macaroons as much as you measure there will be slight changes each time you measure, such as is the almond flour compact or is it sifted. these things are things you should think about. what I would say is to read some macaroon recipes to get an over all idea on how much you should add. Its what I assume to be the issue in your macaroons. Good luck


----------



## robrg1836 (Sep 15, 2011)

I love macaroons and would love to also get the answer.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

There's no perfect answer.  These things are extremely temperamental.  I've been making them for years, and still have days they won't work.  Over-folding is on thing that will cause them to fail.  Definitely find a recipe that is in weight.  Cup measurements won't be as accurate. I buy almond meal, and try to get the finest grind they make.  I still run it through the robocoup with the powdered sugar and sift a couple of times. 

I prefer to pipe onto silpats instead of parchment paper, but I've heard others prefer the parchment.  I just find it causes wrinkles that make the macarons screwy.  

I bake at about 300F in a convection oven at work. 

You could add 1/2-1 tsp egg white powder to help strengthen the shell.  
I only let them dry about 20 minutes.

These are just some of the things that have worked for me, but it may just take more experimentation on your part to find what works best for you.  

I made a batch yesterday, and the feet were a little to big and then flattened out.  Still usable, but not ideal.  So, I need one more batch for an event, so we'll see how that one goes today.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

[h3]How many times have you attempted ? I failed at least 6 times.. after waiting for 45 mins, did the top delevoped a "skin" ? because no "skin", no feet.. I bake mine at 325 for 16 mins..it could have been the weather.[/h3]
I always look for the "ketchup" consistency. Since I learned the "Science" of the Macaron, I have not failed. Not even one time..

And DO NOT over mix.. Better to under mix than over mix.

Good luck next time.. I know how you feel..

 Nutella and Raspberry cream filling..


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice, neat and clean the way it should be.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Prettycakes,

They are just so pretty to look at. Your technique is perfect. Thank you so much for sharing your pictures.

Petals.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you so much... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif I have one recipe that really works for me and I stick to that recipe.


----------



## daveybbc (May 31, 2012)

and what is it please? !!!


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

egg whites + 1/2 cup sugar:  whip egg whites until frothy then add sugar a little at a time and whip until very stiff . (egg whites must be a day old).  Add 1 tsp. vanilla when almost done whipping.  Any extract will do.  Add coloring at same time as extract.

2/3 cup Almond flour/meal + 1 cup powdered sugar (pulsed in processor to finer texture):  then fold into whipped meringue until "lava" or ketchup  consistency.  but not runny.  Pipe on prepared pan lined w/ Silpat or parchment using round tip.  Let it dry for about 45 mins. or until surface no longer sticks to your finger.  Bake at 315 F degrees for 16 minutes.  The finer the almond flour ,  the more smooth the top will be of the Macarons.


----------



## tine (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,

If you grind your own almonds too long they can get greasy and thats no good for your batter, so always try to combine it with the powderd sugar. I use three different recipe, both french and italian. Sometimes you just have a bad macaron day!


----------

